# White box photographs of a Pacific tree frog



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Last weekend I went out to mow the lawn and happened upon this little Pacific tree frog (_Pseudacris regilla_). I scooped it up to save it from the mower and of course to take the opportunity to take some photos for my blog. I opted to take it into the house and photograph it in a white box. It would have been nice to have photographed it in its natural surroundings, but it wasn’t likely to pose for me after being picked-up. Besides, I thought that the soft lighting of the white box would make for some nice pictures while the box itself would help contain the critter during the shoot.

Olympus OM-D E-M5; Zuiko 12-50mm ƒ/3.5-6.3 zoom and Zuiko 35mm macro; manual exposure (F11-16 @ 1/125 sec); Vivitar 283 flash and VP-1 Vari-power adapter (1/16 power); ISO: 200

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


treefrog white 3 sharp copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


treefrog white sharp copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Stunning, man.


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Very awesome pix!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice photography, and a pretty frog to boot.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! These really are pretty frogs, aren't they?

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful frog! Was it hard to catch?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That first shot is nice, but I wonder how it would look with a black (or muddy green/brown) background instead. White makes it look sterile/artificial.

The second one looks like the left hand is probing, frog thinking: "Oh no... I got thrown into a parallel universe... now what?" Great shot! :smile:


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

AguaTropical said:


> Beautiful frog! Was it hard to catch?


No, they are really easy to catch when they are hopping on the ground. But when you find them on a branch near a pond they are really tricky...as soon as you try and grab them they leap into the water and vanish! But you often find them a long way from water...

Cheers,
EC


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> That first shot is nice, but I wonder how it would look with a black (or muddy green/brown) background instead. White makes it look sterile/artificial.
> 
> The second one looks like the left hand is probing, frog thinking: "Oh no... I got thrown into a parallel universe... now what?" Great shot! :smile:


LOL! Well, Ypu'll have to check out the new photos I'm about to post! 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

I love pacific treefrogs! Its one of my dreams to catch and photograph every color variation. Where I grew up we'd have leopard spotted ones, green ones, copper, pearl sheen, brown, cream, and mixes. All of them were the same species, amazing.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Love it!! Pacific tree frogs are one of my favs after grey tree frogs.

--wish I had .1% of your skills


----------

